# Tornado came through



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Ron... Was that a tornado or a micro burst????? 

Any other damage?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

We've had warnings and watches almost every nite around here in West. Ne. They seem to pop up in North West Colo come up through Wyoming, and luckily they either go to the West of us, and or around the SouthEast of us!! We had one in the 80's right after we moved here missed my house by 1/4 of a block and tore out the whole North West section of the town from us West and North. 3 tornadoes were on the ground that nite. One came down our alley from the North but went back up in the clouds just to the North of the town. Nothing scarier than the real thing and yer in it!! Don't want to see that ever again. They had 40 million dollar damage 2weeks ago 9 miles to the WEst of us turned over trailers and damaged roofs and car windows all over Scottsbluff!! Regal


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

His trainman looks maybe ok don't see any blood...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it did not meet building codes. no concrete footings or ankers.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Ron. Did anything else get hit?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that's not good. Hope you can fix it all.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm.

Looks like a bow echo to me.

Tragic fatality.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, the Humanity !!!! 

Better call Hulscher..


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Better call Hulcher










http://hulcher.com/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe we should start a Recovery Fund for the engineer that was injured. We can all contribuite money to help with his mecial expences.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

When crew came to pick up the cars found one fatality under the car. He still had his hands on the wheelbarrow that he was using to cleanup spilled coal. The company that put up the coal tower was a subcontractor of ** and did a quick job to get it running. No oversite inspections. 
Joking about tornado just strong winds.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If you scale the wind speed, it was probably a Level 10 tornado or hurricane force wind


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Stormy weather yesterday. As I was driving home, the radio said, "Tornado warning for central Lake County." 

"Eek! I was just there!" thought I.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Between the Earthquake that was felt in W NY (centered in Canada) and the reported tornado touch down a few miles north of here I think that someone is messin with us? 

Chas


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 24 Jun 2010 08:15 AM 
Between the Earthquake that was felt in W NY (centered in Canada) and the reported tornado touch down a few miles north of here I think that someone is messin with us? 

Chas 

You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

So I should buy a new helmet?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

That was Lake County Indiana, not Illinois. A funnel cloud was sighted near Crown Point (about 6 miles from where I live). As far as I know it never toudhed down. The 4 1/2 year old grandson was worried to death about it however.

Just some wind damage around here. My track is not completed and was not bothered.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I *thought* that was odd. The sky looked stormy and there was some rain and lightning, but nothing at all tornadic. Wonder why the Chicago station I had on didn't say which state.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 24 Jun 2010 11:00 AM 
Posted By wchasr on 24 Jun 2010 08:15 AM 
Between the Earthquake that was felt in W NY (centered in Canada) and the reported tornado touch down a few miles north of here I think that someone is messin with us? 

Chas 

You ain't seen nothin' yet.


You of course were correct. Last nights storms sounded truly like "Rolling Thunder" or waves crashing on the beach. Supposedly we are getting reports of Tornadoes touching down aorund where we live and we ain't done yet. Hmmm? Has the Governor of NY been spending time out West? It does seem apocoliptic lately. Govenrmental agencies shutting down left and right, the weather, and the Earthquakes, plagues of bugs...Hmmm?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Between the Earthquake that was felt in W NY (centered in Canada) and the reported tornado touch down a few miles north of here I think that someone is messin with us?"

It's that volcano at the Chicago Botanic. Messing everything up.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

We had three tornadoes touch down in Conneaut Ohio yesterday 6/27. They were small and are now being argued whether they were tornados micro bursts or other but when numerous residents say "I saw the funnel cloud and ran for my basement" I tend to take their word they were tornados. Luckily no injuries and only moderate repairable damage.


----------

